# ICD Gen replacement/pocket revision



## sslater (Jul 8, 2011)

Can someone help me with this one.. and is there enough documentation to really code the pocket revision? 

TYPE OF PROCEDURE:
Generator pin replacement and pocket revision.

PROCEDURE:  After the procedure was explained and the risks and
benefits were explained the area of the left clavicle was prepped
and draped in a sterile fashion.  1% Xylocaine was infiltrated. A
3-cm incision was made.  The generator was taken out.  The LV
lead on the generator the plug was taken out, an adaptor was
placed, and the LV lead area attached it to the LV lead.  After
this testing was done and found to be adequate.  Subcutaneous
tissues were sutured in a continuous manner using 2-0 Vicryl. The
pocket was revised a little bit.  Steri-Strips were placed. LV
lead threshold was 1.25 volts 310 ohms.  We put an Oscor lead
adapter, model #BLV/BIS-4403, serial #BIU65602.  The patient
tolerated the procedure well.


thanks!!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jul 8, 2011)

sslater said:


> Can someone help me with this one.. and is there enough documentation to really code the pocket revision?
> 
> TYPE OF PROCEDURE:
> Generator pin replacement and pocket revision.
> ...



I do not believe this is enough for billing pocket revision. Typically the only time you can bill pocket revision is when the purpose of the surgery is for the revision of the pocket like infected pacemaker pocket or patient is uncomfortable(pain) etc. If there is another reason for surgery then most times you should not.


----------



## sslater (Jul 8, 2011)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> I do not believe this is enough for billing pocket revision. Typically the only time you can bill pocket revision is when the purpose of the surgery is for the revision of the pocket like infected pacemaker pocket or patient is uncomfortable(pain) etc. If there is another reason for surgery then most times you should not.



So for the ICD gen removal and lead revision would I be correct in billing the

33241
33240
33218
93641-26


----------

